
Show HN: Gravity Doc, text editing meets physics simulation - watermelonbread
https://gravity-doc.com/
======
WorldMaker
Vaguely reminds me of some of the sillier and more useless features of 90's
kid tool Microsoft Creative Writer. Just needs wacky sound effects.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Writer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Writer)

------
WayToDoor
Is it just me or does that only work on desktop? The keyboard on my phone
won't appear, even when clicking...

~~~
watermelonbread
As of now there is no mobile support. Definitely looking to figure something
out for future updates though.

~~~
totetsu
If you make a phone version, make the gravity linked to the gyro. It can work
now on android with hackers keyboard, as it can be started from the
notification draw.

------
bernardv
I don’t get it.. Why?

